#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  堺雅人:第七日的奇蹟

## 幻影殺手

由堺雅人主演,也是和流浪狗有關的電影。
跟台灣認養期限12天相比,日本僅僅7天。就連安樂死的速率也是台灣的五倍,看來台灣的狗過的稍微比日本好一點點。

http://www.deepjoy.com.tw/movie.php?mv_id=109

----------


## 狼狗傑

我覺得認養期限的長短並不是狗生活好壞的全部。
平常看到寵物當家之類的日本寵物節目，就會覺得日本寵物好命。所謂認養期限只有七天，我想也要配合棄養率的高低來看。
從台灣棄養現象似乎挺盛的風氣來看，不管認養期限多長，也不可以說台灣的狗比日本好一點點。

----------

